# Paphos Van Hire



## Miles and Sue (Nov 11, 2008)

Hello can anyone advise me where i can hire a Transit sized van from in or near paphos only need a day hire and do not need a "Man"


----------



## Arranexpat (Aug 17, 2008)

Miles and Sue said:


> Hello can anyone advise me where i can hire a Transit sized van from in or near paphos only need a day hire and do not need a "Man"


Ask your friends and neighbours first, you never know, have a shop round and take the cheapest with the lowest Excess. Make them check off any existing damage first. I almost got caught by that one before. Up for Friday drinkie?


----------



## Mark1963 (Feb 27, 2009)

*Van Hire*



Miles and Sue said:


> Hello can anyone advise me where i can hire a Transit sized van from in or near paphos only need a day hire and do not need a "Man"


Hi
Try C & K on 23 831349 they are in paphos. I have hired van from them twice and they are very reasonable. Guys English aswell. Good luck


----------

